# Thistle SY403



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Can anyone give me details of this ones owners before 1941 She went to Helmsdale WK95 and finally Peterhead in 1944 being owned by G Walker
Many thanks 
Donald McKay


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Donald, again without more of a clue as to the area and no O.N. or call sign,difficult to pick her out of the seven registered THISTLEs in the late 1930s. Any other leads?
Gil.


----------



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Gil This one was 41 ft,, 11.9 tons ,,built in 1904 in Banff She was bought by G Walker in Peterhead in 1944 but I think her name may have changed then although not convinced either way As I say she was SY403 in 1940
many thanks for your help


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

If she was Part IV registered, Donald and only 11.9grt/11.9net, she would not be in Olsen's; vessels recorded are over 15tons net.
Gil.


----------



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Gil thats the problem with a few of mine being under 15 tons
Thanks for looking though ..really appreciated
DM


----------



## Jan H (Dec 8, 2004)

Hello Donald.
I have found a SY 403-Thistle- in a List of Fishing Boats in Scotland-1930.
Owner is: Rod. Morrison.
Homeport is Scalpay ( Harris) .
Sailing boat.
11.19 tons,
No more info.
Regards.
Jan.


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Well done Jan. Looking at Scottish Fishing Vessels - 1948 there is a much smaller boat, THISTLE (SY509), again sail, and only 1.62 tons owned by M. MacLeod. Cannot see THISTLE at Peterhead at that time or a boat with her tonnage under another name.
Gil.


----------



## Jan H (Dec 8, 2004)

Hello Gil.
There is a PD-109-Thistle ( AM) in List of Fishing Boats in Scotland-1946 but again it is a smaller boat 0.94 tons and also I cannot find the name of G. Walker or a vessel with her tonnage in Peterhead list.
Jan.

The 100.000 pound question Gil.
27-december 1935 During a severe gale the SCH-135 Cornelia Maria was in serious trouble near Light vessel Noordhinder, the crew were all rescued and taken to Ostend by the O-161-Transport Union ( skipper Frederick Vanderwal) (vessel later renamed FD-46 Alvis).
A British fishing vessel, trawler? drifter ? picked up the SCH-135 and towed her to Grimsby.
Now my question is who was that British fishing vessel ?? 
Jan.


----------



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Jan/Gil That one from the 1930s looks like her.I wonder if she changed her name when she went to Peterhead
Again guys many thanks
DM


----------



## Jan H (Dec 8, 2004)

Hello Donald and Gil.
From Fishing Boats in Scotland- 1946
What do you think about this one ?
BF-85-Thistle. ( M)
Owner: William Gardiner and others.
11.19 tons !!
Jan.


----------



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

A big coincidence Jan or not ) Ill see if I can find out more
Many thanks again!!
DM


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Slight variation on the thread Jan. The only mention I have of the rescue Dec 1935 is the following. I would be interested in the name of the vessel that took the CORNELIA MARIA in tow and delivered her to Grimsby.
27.12.1935: In bad weather some 7 miles NE of Noordhinder Light Vessel rescued crew of fourteen of Dutch trawler Cornelia Maria (SCH135) which was sinking.
Gil.


----------

